# Perdido Key fishing advice



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys! I am heading down to Perdido Key this begining of April and am looking for some help. I will be bringing my 22ft bay boat. Never been to Perdido Key before. What will be my best bet this time of year. Also if trip goes well may be returning in the end of June. Any help will be appreciated. Gear, locations, bait any info will help. Just looking to catch some fish with the family. Catch and release...Wife doesn't like eating fish. 
Thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

There are two launches located near the key. The 1st is at big lagoon state park. The 2nd is at hub Stacey's. I would suggest big lagoon. Once you launch the boat head south about 300 yards. Grass beds are on both sides on the ICW. The beds just keep going and going. Good luck just have all your required equipment set for saltwater. 
Also, grays tackle is located in the Winn Dixie shopping center when you need bait.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully there will be some some good bait around early April, But you could try live menhaden, croakers, pinfish, or shrimp, Of course there's always artificial. Guess it depends on what kind of fishing your doing.


----------



## booboo7353 (Feb 12, 2013)

I appreciate the help so far. I usually like to do inshore for reds, trout flounder. I would like to try for some big bull reds in the pass maybe. But not real sure on how to do it. Is it a good time to gig flounder at night around then?


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*The area across from the BL boat launch is called*

Johnson Beach and is part of the Gulf Islands National Seashore. 

Fish the grassflats of Big Lagoon on the ICW side of GINS early morning and late afternoon/evening when the boat traffic has died down.

There should be some flounder moving in to find to gig.

The jetties at Pensacola Pass should hold reds, trout, flounder and sheepshead that time of year.

Go to Google Earth, type in 30 19 08.21 and 87 21 06.72 or Big Lagoon State Recreation Area and check out the area.


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Look for bait i enjoy throwing a doa 1/4 oz shrimp or any sort of mirro lure for trout and reds if fishing for flounder just throw a plain doa with out a cork ad let it sink to the bottom.


----------

